# A little sedation humor.



## reaganmarsh (Nov 17, 2016)

This is both a praise and a funny story. I had a colonoscopy and an upper GI scope today due to ongoing GI issues. No polyps found today, which means that for now, there's no more danger of cancer. We were very concerned, as during my last colonoscopy they'd cut out 13 polyps (several of which were of the aggressive precancerous sort). Thanks be to God for his mercy toward us in this! 



Here's what funny, though. When I was sedated today, Kara told me I said this to the nurse. I have no recollection of it at all. 

Nurse: So what do you do? 
Me: I'm a pastor. My wife says I yell sometimes when I preach. 
Nurse: You yell when you preach? What kind of preaching is that? 
Me: (apparently, quite emphatically) Good REFORMED preaching! 

For context, this was happening at a Catholic hospital. Kara said she had her hands full trying to shush me, as I began talking about Reformed theology and tried to engage the nurse on the doctrines of grace. 

That's after this one from my previous colonoscopy (actually, back-to-back colonoscopies in one week due to complications after the first one. Back-to-back colonoscopies are not something I'd recommend, by the way!) 

Kara said she asked me as I was waking up after the procedure, "Tell me your deepest, darkest secrets." 

My response was, "If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins..." 

She replied, "Fair enough." 

Ha ha!


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 17, 2016)

What a good sedated witness!


----------



## Logan (Nov 18, 2016)

Ha, pretty funny.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 18, 2016)

At least the sedation worked well for you. When I had an upper GI done a year and a half ago, the sedation had no effect on me whatsoever and the entire procedure was quite unpleasant. I was told before hand that I would not remember the experience. If only that were true.


----------



## earl40 (Nov 18, 2016)

Preaching out of season I see.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 18, 2016)

I've heard of pretty embarassing exchanges while sedated. I would be afraid of my own comments. It's a testimony to God's work in you.....


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 18, 2016)

Gforce9 said:


> I've heard of pretty embarassing exchanges while sedated. I would be afraid of my own comments. It's a testimony to God's work in you.....



Trust me, I was pretty worried about what I'd say! We prayed before they took me that God would set a guard before the door of my lips, so that I wouldn't dishonor the Lord. He was gracious to me, for sure.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Nov 18, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> We prayed before they took me that God would set a guard before the door of my lips, so that I wouldn't dishonor the Lord.



I've never "been under," but I don't know that I would have thought of praying in this way - thanks for the wise idea!

(Oh, and great story, too!)


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice! As Greg indicated, it is wonderful to see that the truth of God's word was at the forefront of your mind, even in that altered state.

By, the way, I literally laughed out loud when I read your story.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 19, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Very nice! As Greg indicated, it is wonderful to see that the truth of God's word was at the forefront of your mind, even in that altered state.
> 
> By, the way, I literally laughed out loud when I read your story.



God's grace, brother, and nothing else.

And Kara had me laughing to the point of tears when she told me what I'd done. Ha ha!


----------

